# Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

Hallo DSLR Freunde,

wie schon mal woanders erwähnt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Makroobjektiv für meine *Canon EOS 400D*.

Was haltet ihr von dem   hier?

Wie weit würdet ihr mitbieten. Neu kostet es wohl um die 500 Euronen.

Ansonsten würde ich mich über jede andere Emphehlung freuen, gebraucht in sehr gutem Zustand bevorzugt. 

... neu ist ja fast nicht mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## TXLRudi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hi Frank,

also ich würde Dir empfehlen:

Sigma 150 EX F2,8 DG HSM Makro

Ist ein sehr gutes Objektiv, möchte ich mir selber holen. Hast ne größere Fluchtdistanz und die Abbildungsleistung ist spitze.

Guck mal zu www.fotocommunity.de und gib dort als Suchbegriff "Sigma 150" ein - da findeste Beispiele en masse.

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi
DSLR'ler


----------



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hallo Rudi,

danke nochmal für den Link. Den hab ich auch schon von Helmut bekommen, wusste bloss nicht wie ich jetzt Fotos von den "einzelnen Makros" bekomme.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Servus Frank

Ich bin ja eigentlich der "Spontankäufer". Wollte mir ürsprünglich das Sigma 180er Makro zulegen, habe aber dann in einem Fotogeschäft das Tokina gebraucht so günstig angeboten bekommen, daß ich sofort zugeschlagen habe. Ich bereue diesen Schritt bis heute nicht.

Das Sigma ist bestimmt sehr gut, aber 560,- Euronen NEU (Listenpreis in Wien) ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Würde das Canon bei 3..2..1  beobachten wie sich der Preis entwickelt. Wenn es für dich günstig erscheint würde ich es nehmen, wenn nicht wäre das Sigma auch meine 1. Wahl, natürlich auch bei 3..2..1 . 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

... ich bin grad dabei mir die Fotos auf "eurer" FotoComunity Seite anzusehen; die mit dem Sigma 150 geschossenen ... ich bin hin und weg. 

das bei 3,2,1 werde ich beobachten, allerdings versuch ich mal ein paar vergleichsfotos zum sigma aufzutreiben ... mal sehen


----------



## MeneMeiner (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hallo Frank,

ich warte auch gerade auf meine D-SLR (ankomme morgen ?  ), habe mich schon mal wegen Makro umgeschaut und bin u.a. auf diesen Thread in einem Forum gestoßen. Dieses cosina-Objektiv gibt es für mehrere Kameras... Es kommt wohl darauf an, wie intensiv man es betreiben möchte...

Um alle entsprechenden Bilder sehen zu können, muss man in dem Forum registriert sein, aber das ist ja nicht nur dort so  

Ich überlege noch, ob ich es mir zulege (ca. 130,-- EUR neu im Online-Versand) oder ein Paar  Monate warte, um mir ein anderes Objektiv zulegen zu können (aber will ich das?, reicht das cosina nicht, siehe Bilder).

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## chromis (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hi,

für 130Euro Neupreis gibt's leider kein vernünftiges Objektiv, schon gar kein Makro. Es wäre schade um die Möglichkeiten die eine Spiegelreflex bietet.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch ein wenig sparen oder mich nach einem Gebrauchtobjektiv umschauen.

Wenn es Dir um die Fotografie langsamer oder unbeweglicher Objekte geht, dann kommst Du mit einem 60er aus. Meine Bilder im Insektenthread sind mit Canon's 60er geschossen. Bei Tieren mit größerer Fluchtdistanz(__ Libellen,Schmetterlinge) darf's auch eine Brennweite zwischen 90 und 180 sein.

Vielleicht helfen diese Tests weiter:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/fototech.php

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hi,

also ich hab mir mittlerweile verschiedene Aufnahmen mit den verschiedenen Makros angesehen ...
bisher liegt das 150er Sigma ganz klar in meiner Favoritenrolle.
Aber ich hab ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.
... Und der Preis ... ca. 600 € sind auch nicht ohne. 

@ Thomas,
Bei dem Cosina fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt noch der gewisse ... "Kick" weiß nicht wie ich das sonst ausdrücken soll.


----------



## chromis (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hi Frank,

das Sigma wäre ganz sicher eine gute Wahl, siehe hier:
http://www.traumflieger.de/objektivtest/open_test/sigma_150/sigma_150.php

Als Ergänzung zu meinem 60er Canon kommt es mir irgendwann(wenn mein Konto und meine Frau mitspielen   ) auch noch ins Haus.

Gruß
Rainer

Hier noch ein Bild vom 60er Makro:


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hallo Rainer,

gehört hier jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema,
ist das auf den Bild ein Rotrückenskalar?    

Wenn ja, stelle deine Bande doch bitte im Haustierethema vor...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht auch dieses Objektiv von 
- defekter Link entfernt -. Das gibt es ab und zu bei 3...2...1 und wesentlich günstiger als das 150mm oder 180mm. 

Wir schauen selbst schon eine Weile, daher sind uns die Angebote des 105er Objektives schon einige Male begegnet. Zur Zeit fotografieren wir (noch) mit einem Soligor 100/3,5 Makro (baugleich mit Cosina), mit einem Abbildungsmassstab von 1:2. Ein Objektiv aus den unteren Preissegment


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Servus Frank

Klick dich hier einmal durch und vergleiche die Preise.

Da bist sicher mit dem Sigma (150er) am besten dran.

Hier noch ein Shop-Vergleich zu dem Objektiv.

Noch eine Alternative, Tamron SP AF 180 Makro
Hier die Fotos der von Fotografen prämierten Fotos, der selben Fotografin.
Hier dazu der Preisvergleich.

Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob das Sigma gewinnt, bei dem Preisvergleich.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Du hast mir jetzt den Mund wässrig gemacht   1


----------



## Frank (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Guten morgen,

ich danke euch für die vielen Links und Empfehlungen ... 
Bei den vielen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten die ich hatte, bzw. habe, steht meine Meinung jetzt eigentlich fest: Es wird wohl das 150er von Sigma werden.
Das 100er ist mir noch einen Tick zu klein und das 180er bewegt sich schon wieder in einer anderen Preisklasse. :? 

Bei Canon musste ich leider feststellen, das man die Lücke zwischen 100 mm und 180 mm gar nicht bedient. 
Außerdem würde es sich preislich dann wohl ca. 250 € über den übrigen einreihen. 
Das 100er von Canon soll übrigens schlecht abgeschnitten haben.  

@ Thomas (Menemeier)



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte auch gerade auf meine D-SLR (ankomme morgen ?  ), habe mich schon mal wegen Makro umgeschaut und bin u.a. auf diesen Thread in einem Forum gestoßen. Dieses cosina-Objektiv gibt es für mehrere Kameras... Es kommt wohl darauf an, wie intensiv man es betreiben möchte...



Genau das ist der springende Punkt: Es kommt darauf an, wie intensiv man es betreiben möchte. 
Du kaufst dir eine qualitativ gute "Einsteiger DSLR". 
Mit dem Kauf einer solchen Kamera setzt man voraus, das mand die vielen verschiedenen Einstell- und Einsatzmöglichkeiten ausnutzen möchte um einmal sehr gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen. 
Wenn du jetzt allerdings anfängst an den Objektiven zu sparen, dann sei später nicht enttäuscht, wenn deine Aufnahmen evtl. von minderwertiger Qualität sind. 
Ich würde lieber noch ein wenig sparen, um mir dann ein gutes Objektiv leisten zu können.
Ist nicht böse gemeint; nur als kleiner Tip.  

So, langer Rede gar kein Sinn:
Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch meine Regierung davon überzeugen.


----------



## TXLRudi (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Makroobjektiv für EOS 400D*

Hi Frank,

wenn Du es noch nicht gekauft hast, melde Dich mal per PN bei mir.

Ich habe mir damals eine Fotoausrüstungs-Excel-Tabelle angelegt und Preise verglichen. Ich komme auf einen Gebrauchtpreis von 480 Euro! Neu habe ich es bereits für 545 Euro gesehen.

Freut mich, dass Du Dich wahrscheinlich dafür entscheidest. Das Ding ist wirklich granatenstark!

Viele Grüße

TXLRudi


----------

